

Ask HN: How do I improve marketing without being a domain expert? - pdenya

http://knottablenecklaces.com is my site.  I'm working with a company owner who distributes locally.<p>I've setup adwords and have been tweaking SEO over time.  Between the SEO improvements, the site being live for a few months and the adwords our sales have been slowly but steadily increasing.  I've tried contacting blogs and magazines that I think would be interested in this product but haven't received a response from anyone.  I've tried social media based giveaways but haven't reaped any benefits from it.<p>I know the normal answer here is "engage".  Start a blog, get into the social pieces, start talking to customers.  The problem is that I'm not knowledgable at all about jewelry and I don't use the product other than for a desk toy (I'm male).<p>My question is, what other marketing should I be looking into?<p>Past month stats: 
415 visits.
350 uniques.
1276 pageviews.
======
pdenya
Thank you HN, I may have an answer: [http://blog.imranghory.org/facebook-ads-
the-cheapest-traffic...](http://blog.imranghory.org/facebook-ads-the-cheapest-
traffic-youll-ever)

~~~
cborodescu
If traffic is the only thing that interests you, then it's fine. But if you
are looking for a smaller Bounce Rate, a longer time spent on site, bigger
sales, and so on, that is definitely not the answer.

